# Help with labs



## Annabanana (Feb 22, 2016)

I know I have Graves, what's with antibodies?

TSH. <0.02. Low. Range. 0.3-4.7 mclU/mL
Free T4 2.1. High. Range. 0.8-1.6 nag/dL
T3 177. Normal. Range. 85-185 ng/dL
Thyroid peroxidase antibody. >600 High. Range. <=20 IU/mL
Thyroglobulin Antibody. 10.8 High. Range. <4.0 IU/mL
Thyrotrop-Bind Inhib lg. 3.97 High. Range. 0.00-1.75 IU/L

Have not had Ultrasound yet. No reup test. Do I have both Hashi's AND Graves?

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sure looks like it - what does your doctor say?

I highly suggest - surgical removal over RAI if you choose to ablate.

Removing your thyroid will make it easier to calibrate thyroid hormone replacement medications.


----------

